# Orca - standover height



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

Any idea what the standover height is between the 57 and 60 size frames?


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

trojanlete said:


> Any idea what the standover height is between the 57 and 60 size frames?


I really wouldn't stress about standover all that much. Top tube length is WAY more important. Don't jeopardize proper fit just so your tippy toes can touch when you need to stop.


----------

